# Necron Cheesy Terrain Tactic



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hiya,

Just thought up a cheesy tactic for the new Necrons.

Take one/more Crypteks with the Tremorstave. This weapon has a shooting attack at 36" which does a S4 blast, along with making the affected unit treat open terrain as difficult in their next movement phase.

So taking a Royal Court of five of these guys is pretty dirty. Ok, now factor in the Writhing Worldscape power a C'tan can take. This makes all opponents treat difficult terrain as dangerous.

Discuss. :laugh:


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Brutal.

Sounds like a few points but just plain dirty


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

that c'tan alone will wreck alot of people haha

i approve masssively


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just thought up a cheesy tactic for the new Necrons.
> 
> ...


This would only work in actual difficult terrain.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

OIIIIIIO said:


> This would only work in actual difficult terrain.


Very debatable, needs to be FaQ'd


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

I believe the powers intend _was to be _synergetic, don't see anything to be debatable at all with the combination of Worldscape / Tremorstave.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Sworn Radical said:


> I believe the powers intend _was to be _synergetic, don't see anything to be debatable at all with the combination of Worldscape / Tremorstave.


Yeah I think it was intentional too. Will be massively annoying though, no doubt about it. Writhing Worldscape is awesome without the extra help.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The wording is pretty clear the Writhing Worldscape works with Tremorstaves which is fun. But it doesn't work with Temporal Snares for example which would have been bent. I like the combo of Cryptek with Tremor Stave and Seismic Crucible for 40pts and throwing them into your Warrior or Immortal Units, Your opponent then moves towards you though Difficult Terrain, perhaps getting Worldscaped, and then has their Assault distance cut to 3-5".


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I figured it out day one and have been using it ever since, though Ive only fought static shooting armies...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> But it doesn't work with Temporal Snares for example which would have been bent.


Darn, you guessed the next tactic I was going to put up. :laugh:

Well glad you all liked it. There is still plenty of cheese to find and extract before the dex is really settled in. k:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just thought up a cheesy tactic for the new Necrons.
> 
> ...


P.90 cypteks can't have duplicate upgrade in a royal court.


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> P.90 cypteks can't have duplicate upgrade in a royal court.


the tremorstave isnt an upgrade, it's the standard weapon for the Transmogrification herald and you can take 0-5 of those in any court


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> But it doesn't work with Temporal Snares for example which would have been bent.


It seems to work quite nicely. Snares says if you move on turn 1 it counts as difficult terrain, Worldscape says difficult is also dangerous. Am I missing something, why don't you think it works?


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

Daneel2.0 said:


> It seems to work quite nicely. Snares says if you move on turn 1 it counts as difficult terrain, Worldscape says difficult is also dangerous. Am I missing something, why don't you think it works?


i think the argument is that since it only COUNT AS difficoult terrain but it actually isnt then the ctan power doesnt apply. It's quite technical tough, i think it should work fine since it's the only way to make it worth the point cost imo, but it'll need a faq or we can discuss for days


----------



## r9a9g9e (Aug 31, 2008)

tremorstave is an upgrade, and you can only have 2 in the army. the question I have is does it work on vehicles?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Daneel2.0 said:


> It seems to work quite nicely. Snares says if you move on turn 1 it counts as difficult terrain, Worldscape says difficult is also dangerous. Am I missing something, why don't you think it works?


The reason it doesn't work on Temporal Snares is the wording, Snares makes everyone move on their first turn as if they were moving through difficult terrain. But they're not actually moving though difficult terrain. Otherwise Worldscape would kill everyone with Slow and Purposeful. Tremor Stave is different because it makes open ground into Difficult terrain, you then try to move through that and Worldscape kills you.



> tremorstave is an upgrade, and you can only have 2 in the army. the question I have is does it work on vehicles?


Read the Royal Court box out again 



C:Necron Page 90 said:


> Any number of Crypteks that are in a Royal Court can be upgraded to a single, specific type of Harbinger. Whilst you can have any number of Harbingers of a specific type, each of the Harbinger's unique wargear options can only be chosen once in each Royal Court.


Do you can have up to 5 Harbingers of Transmogrification, each with a Tremor Stave as you get them uncontrollably. But only 1 Seismic Crucible or Harp of Dissidence. And yes it would effect Vehicles.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

paolodistruggiuova said:


> but it'll need a faq or we can discuss for days


I don’t mind discussing it for days, but yes a FAQ would be nice, just don’t hold your breath. :laugh: 



Aramoro said:


> The reason it doesn't work on Temporal Snares is the wording, Snares makes everyone move on their first turn as if they were moving through difficult terrain. But they're not actually moving though difficult terrain.


Doesn’t matter that they’re not actually moving through difficult terrain. The terrain they are moving through counts as though it’s difficult. That’s enough. It's the exact same reasoning that allows Lance weapons to affect vehicles with Quantum Shielding; the AV "counts as" 2 higher, so the bright lance reduces to 12.



Aramoro said:


> Otherwise Worldscape would kill everyone with Slow and Purposeful. Tremor Stave is different because it makes open ground into Difficult terrain, you then try to move through that and Worldscape kills you.


Yes, through the same reasoning, Worldscape does effect Slow and Purposeful models.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Daneel2.0 said:


> Doesn’t matter that they’re not actually moving through difficult terrain. The terrain they are moving through counts as though it’s difficult. That’s enough. It's the exact same reasoning that allows Lance weapons to affect vehicles with Quantum Shielding; the AV "counts as" 2 higher, so the bright lance reduces to 12.
> 
> 
> Yes, through the same reasoning, Worldscape does effect Slow and Purposeful models.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Termor Stave makes the terrain count as difficult, so Worldscape works.

Slow and Purposeful makes them count as if they were moving through difficult terrain. All Withering Worldscape does is make Difficult Terrain also Dangerous. 

For the same reasoning Tremor Staves have no effect on Hareliquins (unless there's a Worldscape) but Snares does.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Your impressive use of the “o” key notwithstanding, the logic works either way. 

Slow and purposeful have a difficult time moving through terrain and so the terrain “counts as difficult” even if it’s not. Then along comes the C’Tan, who through it’s awesomeness, makes the terrain that much harder to move through. Now it’s not just hard to move but dangerous to do so. Logic works fine. 

The situation with Harlequins is totally different. I see both the Snares and Tremorstaff having no effect on them at all. Sure they count as moving through difficult terrain. So what, they ignore difficult terrain. 

It’s the exact same “counts as” problem that we’ve had with the rules for ages. I don’t care which way you want to take it, I just ask for internal consistency. Which means that as I see things in this hypothetical Necron vs. Eldar matchup, you can have it two ways. The first is that 

And until or unless we get a faq from on high (as situation I find unlikely) the best bet is the same as it’s always been. Bring the issue to the attention of your opponent and make an agreement before the game starts.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Daneel2.0 said:


> Slow and purposeful have a difficult time moving through terrain and so the terrain “counts as difficult” even if it’s not. Then along comes the C’Tan, who through it’s awesomeness, makes the terrain that much harder to move through. Now it’s not just hard to move but dangerous to do so. Logic works fine.


No they don't, Slow and Purposeful units are just slow moving, and that is what it represents. They count as moving through difficult terrain to gain some effect of that, just like Snare. But they are not actually moving through Difficult Terrain, so Worldscape will not make it difficult and dangerous.

I would put hard cash on Worldscape not killing people who are Slow and Purposeful.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

And Quantum Shielding isn't actually armor, its effect is just represented that way. . . and yet. :biggrin:


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Really, there's no question that Am'o is right. A "unit that moves as if through difficult terrain" is in no way the same as "having terrain count as difficult". Any opinion to the contrary is being intentionally obtuse.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

gally912 said:


> Really, there's no question that Am'o is right. A "unit that moves as if through difficult terrain" is in no way the same as "having terrain count as difficult". Any opinion to the contrary is being intentionally obtuse.


I heartily agree. I had a good few reads through the tactic when I made the thread to make sure all was fine. I pride myself on not just posting without thinking on forums. 

Can't really say the same here though...



> tremorstave is an upgrade, and you can only have 2 in the army. the question I have is does it work on vehicles?


Ah-hem.


EDIT: Plus the fluff agrees with it being viable. The Tremorstave throws the enemy unit to the ground, creating great rends in the ground and throwing up shards of rock and great lumps of dirt. The C'tan makes these rocks and dirt-pitfalls unnatural, creating, instead of rocks, jagged spikes of unrelenting stone, and instead of sloppy mud an impossible quagmire. It makes sense, really.


----------

